# bumps on snout?



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone...My 9 month old for some reason, has bumps on the top of his snout. The vet said it's likely an allergic reation to something. Anyone have this happen before? It happened 3 times so far. Last night there was 6 small bumps and they migrated into 2 huge bumps over a couple of hours. I gave benadryl and they eventually went away (after 2 hrs). He just got another one tonight... not as severe as last night. Any ideas, thoughts, advice? 

We havn't changed anything in his "world" (same food, same everything)


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

sounds like an allergy or a bug bite. What do you feed him? My lab gets benedryl in the spring and early summer for outdoor allergies, but its winter...so maybe your food?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

This happened to me too. Do you have any pictures? I will try to find my post.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

UMM my dog had like "pimples" for awhile.
My dad said dogs get acne too!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1309665&page=8#Post1309665

We ended up treating him with a corticosteroid and an antibiotic and it went away. We assumed something bit him, since he had it 3 days in a row and then just stopped.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I was wondering how your boy was doing Kira, glad he's better!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep medicine and time worked. Never did figure out what caused the problem.... oh well. Thanks Lisa


----------



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

I will try and post a pic. It has been coming and going for the past week or so. It looks exactly like the bumps on GDSUNSHINE's snout!! I havn't changed his food and nothing else in his environment has changed either. 

I thought it might be our laundry detergent b/c it happened after i washed the cover to his bed. So I ran the cover back through the wash in hot water and no soap...still to no avail!


----------



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's the pic....

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4327312027/" title="IMG_0264 by [email protected], on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4327312027_2059f2c473.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="IMG_0264" /></a>


----------



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

oooppps, try this....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4327312027/


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would suggest treating as GSDSunshine did then!


----------

